# Smilies als Vektor oder Fonts



## akrite (3. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

gibt es Smilies als Vektor(*.ai , *.fh) oder Fonts ? Ich meine nicht die aus Punkt, Komma etc zusammengesetzten ! Ich bräuchte sie um sie mit Farbe zu füllen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
also hier gibts welche http://www.dafont.com/en/search.php?q=smileys oder such mal algemein nach Dingbat Fonts.
In dem Grafikprogramm grad in Pfade konvertieren und eventuell die transparenten Bereiche wieder von der Außenlinie trennen und nun kanst du den verschiedenen Bereichen unterschiedliche Farben zuweisen.

Gruß


----------



## akrite (4. Dezember 2005)

... danke das war schon recht nett, die Auswahl , fall niemand so etwas noch als Vektor findet , muß ich sie halt selbst in Kurven umwandeln.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

